

Mobile Carriers Dream of Charging per Page - m3mb3r
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/12/carriers-net-neutrality-tiers/all/1

======
bediger
Of course the Mobile Carriers _dream_ of charging per page, or for a tiered
service or whatever. Just as I dream of getting a salary of one billion
dollars a year!

But I don't get a billion dollars a year. Why not? Perhaps because other
people exist who can do my job, and have the willingness to do it for less
than a billion a year?

As long as competition exists, the telecomms won't get tiered service. But you
can bet that the second some company survives the transition to tiered service
as described, competition is non-existant, either due to collusion, or
legislation.

------
DjDarkman
This is one of the best instruments for monopoly I have ever seen.

